# Iron Label S8 real life photos (bubinga and ebony content)



## simonXsludge (Oct 24, 2013)

I couldn't find a post yet, so here goes...

This was posted at the Axe Palace Facebook.
































Looks pretty decent to me. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 24, 2013)

It looks beautiful. I trust Ibanez with ERGs, so I'm most likely going to buy one of these.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 25, 2013)

And here's the RG:


----------



## oracles (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the top and fretboard, but the binding and hardware are repulsive imo.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks pretty damn nice, but it would look fantastic without the abalone and with a Hipshot.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 25, 2013)

they both look great. the only thing that bugs me is the ferrules on the back being all wonky on the low B and F#, i get why they did it but it really wasn't necessary.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 25, 2013)

Gawud dayum, dem guitars doe!! Get rid of the gold hardware, and we have a couple winners here...hell, I'd even overlook the hardware, those axes are stunning!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 25, 2013)

Pro: Ebony FB.
Con: Everything else.

I don't know why, but that just doesn't look good to me. But I do like the ebony FB. The irony is a rosewood board would have looked good with the bubinga.


----------



## darren (Oct 25, 2013)

I see Schecter's abalone purfling supplier has landed a contract with Ibanez now.


----------



## Origin (Oct 25, 2013)

Jesus christ, why the abalone?

Gorgeous other than that imo. I'm relieved they're moving outside gloss damn black so consistently nowadays.


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 25, 2013)

i like the bubinga one. i dont mind the abalone on it but i really really hate it on the red one


----------



## jwade (Oct 25, 2013)

That binding, guh. Not into it at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the abalone fits the bubinga one really well... But I really hate bubinga.


----------



## Fathand (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe a bit too much bling for my taste, but they are still nice looking guitars. Is there any indication that these are going to be available in Europe or just in the US?


----------



## codycarter (Oct 25, 2013)

More proof that schecter and Ibanez are becoming one

I'm going to need to find another rivalry to partake in haha


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 25, 2013)

i really have a thing for red guitars, i want it badly


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 25, 2013)

I despised abalone on everything, but the S looks amazing, even with the golden hardware I'm GAS-ing for it real hard.

And now I wait, until it appears on stock in thomann/music-store/session/eBay.de


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 25, 2013)

not a fan of abalone usually but that s8 looks delicious.
at least ibanez is doing something new for them.
with the new ones added they have a nice variety of options by now


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 25, 2013)

I know all the jokes about Schecter's doing Ibanez and vice versa now, but that literally looks like a prime example of that.


----------



## vilk (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the S would look spiffy if it didn't have a horrible black plastic switch cover there. I mean, at least make it gold to match the rest of everything. Put your finger up to the screen and cover up that thing up and just look how instantly more better looking the guitar becomes. I don't even understand, why would a guitar have this part? Are those D'Activators in there? because that's pretty cool. 

I don't like the RG at all though. Not even a little. We cry and beg for something that's not black, so I guess the only alternative is a mismatched gaudy eyesore? 


How much are these badboys gonna go for anyway?


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Oct 25, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I think the S would look spiffy if it didn't have a horrible black plastic switch cover there. I mean, at least make it gold to match the rest of everything. Put your finger up to the screen and cover up that thing up and just look how instantly more better looking the guitar becomes. I don't even understand, why would a guitar have this part? Are those D'Activators in there? because that's pretty cool.
> 
> I don't like the RG at all though. Not even a little. We cry and beg for something that's not black, so I guess the only alternative is a mismatched gaudy eyesore?
> 
> ...



They will be around the $900-$1,100 price range unless they changed it after the fall product sheet...


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't understand the hate for abalone, then again I haven't OD'd on Schecters. Both of those look fuggin yummy.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't understand why people hate abalone and gold hardware.I heard gold hardware wears out of color,but what's wrong with abalone other than being "gaudy?"At this point,anything other than black is grand because black has become the most bland trend in guitar...


----------



## larry (Oct 25, 2013)

28" scale, reverse headstock, neck through --that s would be mine!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 25, 2013)

The hipshot bridge kills everything for me 
Can't stand it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2013)

Obsidian Soul said:


> black has become the most bland trend in guitar...



Given that black has been one of the widest-available guitar finishes ever since the introduction of the Stratocaster, I think it's safe to say it's not a trend.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Oct 25, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> The hipshot bridge kills everything for me
> Can't stand it.


Are you on the wrong thread? I've never seen an Ibby with a hipshot! It's a gibraltar bridge.


----------



## darren (Oct 25, 2013)

Obsidian Soul said:


> what's wrong with abalone other than being "gaudy?"



You answered your own question. 

(Also, ProTip: Always follow punctuation with a space.)


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Oct 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given that black has been one of the widest-available guitar finishes ever since the introduction of the Stratocaster, I think it's safe to say it's not a trend.



I think you're talking about a fad.The demand for black is an ongoing trend,but people are getting sick of black.That's why Ibanez gave us these beautiful fall models.It only ceases to be a trend when there is no demand for it anymore...


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 25, 2013)

noooooo Ibanez is turning into Schecter with awful, gaudy designs! These guitars would be great without the silly binding and gold hardware.


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the abalone fits the bubinga one really well... But I really hate bubinga.


my S1520fb would like to have a word with you


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the S looks alright. I'm never crazy about abalone, but it doesn't bother me too much. That RG, especially the color and blurry looking quilt veneer (if not photo finish), looks terrible to me.

I'd still try that S8, kinda curious about the quality, sound and playability.


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 25, 2013)

it seems like the bridge pickup is tad too far from the bridge saddles, will the bridge pickup sound woofy like a middle pickup?


----------



## crg123 (Oct 25, 2013)

I really love the S8, I don't care about the abalone, it seems to suite it in this case. I'm glad they got rid of that silly sized stock pickup for the Iron label S-series 8's


----------



## Mike (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually really like the bubinga one. To me that seems like a heck of a lot of guitar for $1100.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 25, 2013)

I like em, the S-6 model is something i'd love to get at some point. I'm not a hug abalone guy, but i have it on my black SA32EX and it's pretty decent looking


----------



## sakeido (Oct 25, 2013)

I really like the S 8 string but the RG looks like crap. I usually hate abalone binding, but with the bubinga top ... man that is tasty, on the body. On the headstock it is too much.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 25, 2013)

Great woods, lousy accessorizing.


----------



## darren (Oct 25, 2013)

Another thing that bugs me with the S8 is that they haven't done their usual thing with lining the output jack cavity with black, so you can see exactly how thin the bubinga veneer on the top is.


----------



## stuglue (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm left handed, we only get offered black from Ibanez. I'd be happy with that bubinga
Got to admit that black pickup switch cover lets the look down, makes it look cheap and plastic


----------



## Philligan (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd rather no abalone, but the S still looks good with it IMHO. I'm trying to like the RG, but I'm having trouble. Maybe if it had a more natural finish, but that like plasticky-looking stain, abalone, and gold are too much. The S looks a lot more organic, and the gold hardware really works.

I thought these were supposed to be in the ~$800 range - I could see the S being my next guitar purchase (whenever that happens ).


----------



## skeels (Oct 25, 2013)

^You mean Gibraltar? 

The S with ANY OTHER BINDING would be awesome IMHO. 

White plastic, black plastic, natural maple, ebony, cocobolo, walnut... ANYTHING!

Binding on an S equals win.


Except that stuff. 

Maybe with a dark trans dye finish....






Did I mention that I am not very fond of gold hardware?


----------



## noUser01 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anybody else need to change their pants or was that just me?


----------



## darren (Oct 25, 2013)

stuglue said:


> Got to admit that black pickup switch cover lets the look down, makes it look cheap and plastic



Every S ever made with a blade switch has had that plastic switch mount. The bodies are too thin to accommodate a blade in that position, so they mount it a little proud of the face of the guitar in that mount so the guts of the switch fit in the control cavity.

But i agree... you'd think by now that maybe they'd make one out of metal that's plated to match the rest of the guitars hardware.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 25, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> my S1520fb would like to have a word with you


----------



## Syriel (Oct 25, 2013)

They're beautiful. I like it.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the colors, the woods & the abalone. To me they all work well together.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 26, 2013)

Man, I just don't get all the hate on the abalone. I think both of those look sexy as feck! I guess I just have bad taste?

I think the S looks nice but I prefer basswood for tone. The only downside of the RG are the active pickups.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 26, 2013)

The RG will be mine. The gold isn't as overbearing as I thought it would be, either.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Oct 26, 2013)

jesus christ its a goddamn schecter


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Are those... _normal_ pickups on an S8?!!

If they are indeed D-Activators, they won't even need swapped. 

I might get this S8 and see about doing some white binding or wood binding, putting a hipshot on, and changing the gold hardware. I'm not a fan of gold on this guitar.
Then I could build a (a la ESP) vintage black 8 string and use the hardware.
Hmmmm


----------



## karjim (Oct 26, 2013)

hahaha it has the bad taste of Schecter guitars...


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Oct 26, 2013)

I think they both look ok apart from the awful bindings. Don't get me wrong, I usually love binging but those look bad IMO. Now if they replaced that binding with the one I have on my LTD H-1007, that I'd love:


----------



## Andrew91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Iron Label S8's come with D-Activators 
The black is $900 and the bubinga top one here is $1100.

Ibanez Iron Label S Series SIX28FDBG 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 27, 2013)

Almost as gorgeous as my wood. Almost.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fully into the S8 except for the Abalone but still would get one, would be awesome with black binding instead!!!


----------



## Fathand (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmm, was this mentioned already? They seem to have dropped the KTM-Titanium reinforcements, at least from the specs, of these new Iron Labels. At least according to Ibanez's US site. 

Does anyone have any more info about this?


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 28, 2013)

the bubinga on the s8 is killer. The binding and all the fancy stuff ain't my thing. 
I was wondering if that guitar would have balance issues due to the body being kinda thin and that neck being kinda huge.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 28, 2013)

I couldn't resist. I just bought that S8 from Axe Palace. I should have an NGD with my first 8 next week!


----------



## Heroin (Oct 29, 2013)

I think the gold hardware and abalone binding suit the S8 very well. The RG8 however


----------



## Philligan (Oct 29, 2013)

russmuller said:


> I couldn't resist. I just bought that S8 from Axe Palace. I should have an NGD with my first 8 next week!


----------



## Razor Eater (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow I really dig this!!!

My issue with the IL series was the plain black and EMG on the extended range stuff. This just has that "it" factor.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 29, 2013)

Philligan said:


>



I can't stop laughing at this GIF.


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 29, 2013)

That bridge looks so cheap and nasty!!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 29, 2013)

Its funny how in the late 90s all that abalone would have indicated a $5000+ guitar. If you saw something like that it was shockingly flashy and you knew the guitar was about as exotic as one could get. Now its almost certainly an indication of a cheap import. Its almost rare to see that sort of purfling on a high end guitar now because its on 50 guitars in every GC.


----------



## Broken_Hyren (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow... SO gorgeous. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Defect Noises (Nov 7, 2013)

that red rg 
everyone knows where to buy in europe?


----------



## Zado (Nov 7, 2013)

codycarter said:


> More proof that schecter and Ibanez are becoming one



nope,schecter is getting rid of the abalone


Oh btw I'm happy to finally say "those ibanez are TACKY".



I feel better now.


----------



## Matx (Oct 26, 2014)

I've got a chance to trade something worth around $500 for a used bubinga iron label s8 with the stock d-activators... If its in decent condition, I'd be crazy not to do it right? It would be for resale as I am not an 8 player. What do you guys think? Could I move it relatively fast on here/Craigslist/eBay?


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Oct 26, 2014)

I think you'd be crazy if you revived this thread to ask if you should try and flip a guitar or not... oh wait.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice pair! That S is beautiful. Congrats!


----------

